# Carrément!



## nestore

Hi everybody! Salut à tous!
I've just discovered this great forum...I'm so excited! Youpi!
Anyway...can anybody helps me? I would love to translate into English a commonly used expression: Carrément! as a reply to a sentence that looks like...exaggerated! (ops , I'm sorry, I'm not sure I've properly written it)
Merci d'avance!
Nestore

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is about _Carrément !_ as an exclamation, a comment, or a reply.  If you're interested in _carrément _as an adverb, please see this thread.


----------



## Suehil

As far as I know, 'carrément' means 'absolutely' - though I'm not sure why it would be used to reply to an exaggeration.


----------



## wildan1

_You're joking!_
_Can you believe that?_
several other expressions could be used for that, but without any context, it's hard to say


----------



## foudie le rouquin

Carrément could be used for exaggerative purposes when it translates to "totally", perhaps.


----------



## Stéphane89

Carrément is used to express your surprise and/or your disbelief when somebody tells you something that is or looks exaggerate.

For exemple: 
A: Il m'a dit que j'étais moche et grosse. Alors je lui ai répondu que je ne le détestais et que je ne voulais plus jamais le voir. Puis je l'ai giflé.
B: Carrément!

(A: He told me I was ugly and fat. So I replied that I hated him and that I never wanted to see him anymore. Then I slapped him.
B: ???)


----------



## broglet

Benvenuto nestore!!  In EE we would say "You don't say!" or "Well I never!" or "Incredible!"


----------



## nestore

Thanks for replying me...and thanks for the reception! A plussssss


----------



## ascoltate

"Clearly!"


----------



## onbalance

Je suggère _No way!_


----------



## alefbet

How about "just like that !?"


----------



## Austin Pal

_"You did ?..."_ (skeptical)
_"No kidding ?..."_ (astonished)
_"Are you kidding ?..."_ (shocked)


----------



## david314

onbalance said:


> Je suggère _*No way!* _


  This is very common in America.


----------



## mathiine

Hello, 
how would you translate *Carrément* when it is an interjection.
eg :_ - Il est vraiment laid
- Carrément !_

I'm not sure that translating literally wld be right.

I have come with that :
_- He's really ugly
- Totally!
_
But I'm not sure and 'totally' may not be as strong as 'carrément'
Plus, I know this is an expression in France, common only with young people  (like "c'est clair")


----------



## Celauran

"Indeed" perhaps?


----------



## Moon Palace

I think I'd say 'you bet he is!' or something similar.


----------



## mathiine

I haven't thought of that, sounds good!
Could you not just say : "you bet!"?


----------



## floise

mathiine,

'You bet' alone is fine.

floise


----------



## mathiine

thank you all of you!


----------



## uhohitsannie

Another phrase that is often used is "Really?!" but of course this annoys some people: why would you say it if it wasn't really! But yes it's another thing commonly used in this situation.


----------



## scotty1418

I always thought of it as "totally!"


----------



## the_art_femme

i think "seriously!" is a good translation because it can be used as an interjection and as a interrogative. 

_ - Il est vraiment laid
- Carrément !_

-he is really ugly!
- seriously!

or 

_ - Il est vraiment laid
- Carrément ?_

_-He is really ugly!_
_-Seriously?_

Or i think it works like this as well as i sometimes hear it used...

-Il est c_arrément_ laid!

-He is _seriously_ ugly!

Just my opinion from my Ohio point of view ....but we use a pretty normal type of American English in Ohio. Hope it helps.


----------



## pour_pousser_la_Méshémée

"Totally" has a good impact to it, and I would recommend this word.


----------



## david314

mathiine said:


> Hello,
> how would you translate *Carrément* when it is an interjection.
> eg :_ - Il est vraiment laid_
> _- Carrément !_
> 
> I'm not sure that translating literally wld be right.
> 
> I have come with that :
> _- He's really ugly_
> 
> 
> 
> _- *Totally! *_
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure and 'totally' may not be as strong as 'carrément'
> Plus, I know this is an expression in France, common only with young people  (like "c'est clair")
Click to expand...

 That would have been my first choice. I tend to translate the ever popular _You bet (You betcha!) _as _Et comment! _

You may also enjoy the slang term: _*Straight up! *_


----------



## the_art_femme

hey what about "word" it's like "straight up"! Very old school hip hop!

ex: 
-I'm going to see DJ Magic Mike tonight and it's gonna be off the chain!
-Word!


----------



## Tresley

How about:

"He's really ugly"
"You don't say"!

Here, "You don't say"! means "C'est clair"!

I hope this helps.


----------



## verbivore

Damn straight! or 
Totally! or 
No doubt! 
get my votes


----------



## Rory Melough

Damn straight


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

I think "totally!" works well.


----------



## TwistedLemon

Bonjour tout le monde! Récemment j'ai reçu un commentaire joli sur ma photo sur un site Web. Ici est la conversation:

_Observateur - J'aime beaucoup 
TwistedLemon - Merci chéri 
Observateur - Ah, carrément xD_​Dans cette situation, qu'est ce que "carrément" veut dire? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## cropje_jnr

A mon avis, ton "observateur" s'étonne que tu l'appelles "chéri".


----------



## XPditif

Et oui parce que le "chéri(e)" en français est d'usage beaucoup plus rare que les dear, darling, love qu'on utilise en anglais. 

Carrément could be like when you ask a friend to chop onions, and he pulls out a saber. 
I can't explain it more clearly I'm afraid.


----------



## franc 91

Here's my attempt at it (in this context) You're sticking your neck out! You don't miss a chance, do you!  You're pushing your luck! - elsewhere it would be - absolutely, completely, unmistakably!


----------



## istanza

franc 91 said:


> Here's my attempt at it (in this context) You're sticking your neck out! You don't miss a chance, do you!  You're pushing your luck! - elsewhere it would be - absolutely, completely, unmistakably!



I agree with your translations... although... within a chatting context... there must be a shorter familiar expression and closer to the _Carrément _(otherwise, it could have been said in French: tu n'en manques pas une toi! or sth similar)...

Any idea?


----------



## OLN

équivalent familier : Comme tu y vas !

_y aller carrément_ = faire qqc. sans hésiter, franchement
ici : sans retenue (par une éventuelle pudeur face aux familiarités)

no restrains, I see
behave yourself


----------



## istanza

OLN said:


> équivalent familier : Comme tu y vas !
> 
> _y aller carrément_ = faire qqc. sans hésiter, franchement
> ici : sans retenue (par une éventuelle pudeur face aux familiarités)
> 
> no restrains, I see
> behave yourself



I like "No restrains I see"! I think it is the best translation to that specific _carrément_ so far.


----------



## OLN

Autres suggestions : 
- take it easy!
- straight out?
- just like that?
- loosening up? (on se lâche ?)


----------



## Shakjlz

I agree with istanza: "Really?!" would be a good translation.

if you're watching How I met your mother, you can picture Barney Stinson saying "Really?!" it totally describes "carrément"


----------



## XPditif

[...]

"Really" me semble quand même un peu faible par rapport à tout ce que carrément véhicule. 
J'aime bien "no restrains", et "straight out".


----------



## Shakjlz

[...]

En effet, Really?! ne traduit pas l'ensemble des significations que peut avoir carrément mais comme tu le soulignes, ce mot à beaucoup de sens.


----------



## istanza

En fait _Really_ peut prendre beaucoup de sens dépendemment de la façon dont il est prononcé (tout comme _carrément_). Par écrit, c'est plus difficile à traduire mais c'est le cas dans les deux langues.


----------



## OLN

On exprime ici l'excès de franchise du propos précédent.

_Really_ peut traduire un doute ironique (comme _vraiment_), _carrément_ non.


----------

